# Was ist eigentlich mit Monika Lierhaus? Update



## thomasac64 (22 Jan. 2011)

Wie geht es der Dame aus der Sportschau?


----------



## Franky70 (22 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Was ist eigentlich mit Monika Lierhaus?*

Interessante Frage, aber wohl eher das falsche Forum. 

Infos über ihren genauen Gesundheitszustand werden zurückgehalten.
Ich hoffe, es geht ihr gut und wir können sie bald wieder sehen.


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Feb. 2011)

*Rückkehr nach über zwei Jahren
Monica Lierhaus, aufgewacht in einem neuen Leben​*


*Beinahe vier Monate lag Deutschlands beliebteste Sportmoderatorin nach einer Gehirnoperation im Koma. Sie erwachte in einem Leben, in dem sie jeden Gedanken neu denken und jeden Handgriff neu lernen muss. Jetzt ist Monica Lierhaus, 40, zurück in der Öffentlichkeit. BamS hat sie besucht und erzählt die Geschichte eines Kampfes, der noch nicht zu Ende ist.​*


*Natürlich hat sich Monica Lierhaus auch auf diesen Auftritt sehr gut vorbereitet. Etwa zwei Monate ist es her, da setzte sie sich an den Computer und schrieb den ersten Satz der Rede, die womöglich die meisten Menschen, die Zeugen dieser Rede wurden, sehr lange nicht vergessen werden.​*


*Die Rede, live im ZDF übertragen, sollte der Höhepunkt der 46. Verleihung der Goldenen Kamera von „Hörzu“* am Samstagabend in Berlin werden. Und für Monica Lierhaus die Rückkehr in die Öffentlichkeit nach 760 Tagen.

Sich gut vorzubereiten auf das, was kommt, ist typisch für den Menschen Monica Lierhaus; sie hat ein Leben lang sorgfältig darauf geachtet, gut vorbereitet zu sein. Das war schon in der Schule so, später in der Ausbildung und erst recht in ihrem öffentlichen Beruf als Fernsehjournalistin.

Wegen ihrer Art, sich vor der Kamera zu präsentieren, hat Monica Lierhaus, geboren 1970 in Hamburg, eine Menge Männer zunächst verrückt gemacht und gelegentlich auch ein bisschen garstig; aber die allermeisten Männer akzeptierten schließlich, dass dieser rothaarigen Frau praktisch nie ein Fehler unterlief. Egal ob sie mit Fußballern sprach, mit Radfahrern oder mit Wintersportlern.

Das hat viel damit zu tun, dass sie mit dem Herzen liebte, was sie tat; dass sie ehrgeizig war. Und gut vorbereitet. Unter anderem deswegen haben sie Männer – und Frauen sowieso – jahrelang zur beliebtesten Sportmoderatorin Deutschlands gewählt. Es war dabei am Ende fast egal, was sie vor der Kamera für eine Frisur trug oder für eine Bluse. Man sah im Fernsehen eine Sportübertragung und man sah Monica Lierhaus und alles war gut.


Bis sie dann plötzlich weg war.

Am 6. Januar 2009 moderiert Monica Lierhaus live für die ARD ein Springen der Vierschanzentournee. Sie interviewt den Skispringer Martin Schmitt und keiner, der dabei zusieht, registriert dabei etwas anderes als die Hingabe, mit der sie das tut.

Zwei Tage später meldet sich Monica Lierhaus in der neurologischen Station des UKE, dem Universitätsklinikum im Hamburger Stadtteil Eppendorf. Sie hat einen Termin beim Chefradiologen, auf einmal ist sie Patientin, ein Fall.

Man kann das jetzt ruhig ein bisschen ausführlicher erzählen, weil Monica Lierhaus seit fast zwei Jahren kein freiwilliges Wort darüber verlieren wollte, was in all der Zeit mit ihr und ihrem Leben geschehen ist.

Sie möchte auch heute noch nicht ausführlich zitiert werden, sie wird keine Interviews geben; aber der gestrige Auftritt bei der Verleihung der Goldenen Kamera war wichtig für sie. :thumbup:


Monica Lierhaus hat also die Kraft gefunden, wieder ein Mensch der Öffentlichkeit zu werden, mit allen Vorteilen, auch mit den Nachteilen. Sie möchte einfach ein Stück von ihrem alten Leben zurück. Dieses alte Leben, sagt Monica Lierhaus, hat sie nämlich sehr gemocht.

Und natürlich weiß sie nicht, dass dieses Leben am 8. Januar 2009 für lange Zeit vorbei sein wird.

Was sie weiß, ist, dass sie sich an diesem Januar-Tag im UKE auf eine Operation einlässt, die nicht risikolos ist; kein Eingriff, den ein Neurologe vornimmt, ist das. Bei Monica Lierhaus sollte damals ein Aneurysma im Gehirn verschlossen werden; laienhaft gesagt: eine stark erweiterte Arterie, die irgendwann geplatzt wäre. Vor so einer Operation wird der Patient über mögliche Gefahren aufgeklärt, und er muss, obwohl natürlich auch alles gut gehen kann, unterschreiben, dass er weiß, was er riskiert.

Zum Beispiel sein Leben. Unter Umständen kommt es aber hinterher auch nur zu Einschränkungen der Bewegungsfähigkeit, oder vielleicht kann der Patient nach dem Eingriff für längere Zeit keine klaren Sätze mehr formulieren.

Monica Lierhaus lässt sich das alles von den Ärzten erklären, sie hört zu, sie versteht auch, dass diese Operation trotz allem ohne Alternative ist. Deshalb sagt sie schließlich: Ich gehe dieses Risiko ein, ich lasse mich operieren.

Während der OP tritt dann ein, was unbedingt verhindert werden sollte, und es ist sehr müßig zu fragen, ob irgendjemand daran Schuld trägt. Monica Lierhaus jedenfalls stellt diese Frage nicht mehr und wahrscheinlich ist sie die Einzige, die dazu das Recht hätte.

Lierhaus, die fest geplant hatte, am 31. Januar 2009 den Start der neuen Bundesliga-Saison für ihren Sender zu moderieren, erleidet eine Hirnblutung, die ihre Ärzte stoppen können. Anschließend müssen sie die Patientin in ein künstliches Koma versetzen, das fast vier Monate und viele Bundesliga-Spieltage andauern sollte.

*Wir wünschen Ihr weiter alles Gute für die Zukunft 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## NAFFTIE (6 Feb. 2011)

besten dank Golly


----------



## Franky70 (6 Feb. 2011)

Auch ich wünsche der wundervollen Monica alles Gute und weitere Genesung.


----------



## carvo (6 Feb. 2011)

Ich wünsche dieser wundervollen Frau alles erdenklich Gute. Sie hat bei der Verleihung der Goldenen Kamera einen tollen Anfang gemacht.


----------

